# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Анна Ахматова.

## старый_параноик

Есть на этом ресурсе люди, которым нравится творчество русской-советской поэтессы Анны Ахматовой?

Хочу привести здесь одно из моих любимых её стихотворений:

Последний тост

Я пью за разоренный дом,
За злую жизнь мою,
За одиночество вдвоем,
И за тебя я пью,
За ложь меня предавших губ,
За мертвый холод глаз,
За то, что мир жесток и груб,
За то, что Бог не спас.

----------


## charles_manson

Есть.

----------


## Васёк трубачёк

Углем наметил на левом боку ... 
Место, куда стрелять, 
Чтоб выпустить птицу - мою тоску 
В пустынную ночь опять. 

Милый! не дрогнет твоя рука, 
И мне недолго терпеть. 
Вылетит птица - моя тоска, 
Сядет на ветку и станет петь. 

Чтоб тот, кто спокоен в своем дому, 
Раскрывши окно, сказал: 
Голос знакомый, а слов не пойму 
И опустил глаза...



Алина Орлова очень красиво спела это 
"Милый, не дрогнет твоя рука"

----------

